# Engine shuts down when auger engaged



## Richardny (Nov 18, 2018)

Engine shuts down when auger engaged. Shear pins all intact. Stones cleared from impeller and auger areas. Belts look fine. Question: should impeller turn freely by hand, and should it also turn auger?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Most newer snowblowers have a brake for the driven pulley on the impeller shaft. The brake is applied when the auger clutch is disengaged. If this is your setup then you cannot easily turn the impeller at all. If you apply the auger clutch a bit to release the brake then the impeller should turn and the auger will turn but at about a 1/10th of the speed (distance) of the impeller. You are best to turn the impeller in its normal rotation direction. See if the impeller shaft can move up and down and to the side since this would indicate a worn-out bearing at the lower impeller pulley.

If the engine is running at normal max speed and warmed up when the auger clutch is engaged the engine should not die. Check the belt(s) for running true in the groove(s) and have not come off the lower impeller pulley and jamming with the frame.


----------



## Richardny (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for the response. The machine is only 1 year old so I doubt if anything's worn.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

Any possibility of a rock or a piece of gravel wedged between the impeller and the housing?

Richard


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Richardny

I'd pull the wire off the spark plug just for safety but if you reach in and get a hold of the impeller you should be able to turn it even with the brake. It might not turn "freely" like you asked but you should be able to turn it. When you do you should see the auger turn too but at a much slower speed. Most snowblowers run something around a 10 to 1 ratio of impeller turns to auger turns.

Worst thing you can do is say "but it's only a year old". You need to check anything as even something right off the dealers floor can have a failed bearing or snap a belt or ....
I understand you saying that but if you pass over a suggestion because your machine is newer you might very well be passing over the cause of your problem.

You mentioned clearing out stones. If the impeller is really hard to turn it might be a bad bearing on the shaft that prevents it from turning or one of those stones might have become lodged behind the impeller, between the impeller and the back of the housing. If you can get it to turn you should hear a grinding noise that would be different than what a bearing might make.

This is what that brake looks like. It's just to stop the impeller and auger a bit quicker when you release the handle. It's not like something on a riding mower that would stop and hold a few hundred pound machine still.
It's also something to keep in mind when you replace the auger belt as the belt needs to go under the brake on the pulley :wink2:

.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Did this happen suddenly or the first time you tried it this year it wouldn't turn?


----------



## Richardny (Nov 18, 2018)

Excellent info. Thanks very much, especially for the pic. I'll check out the machine tomorrow, too dark now. It shut down suddenly after about 20 minutes, when I was trying to deal with the Town plow stuff at the end of the driveway. We are on a dirt road and I'm sure I hit a rock or something in the ridge the plow left behind.


----------



## Richardny (Nov 18, 2018)

Okay, impeller does not budge, even with auger clutch engaged. I assume that means something is wedged in there. I will remove the 2 shear pins from the impeller shaft and do a better job of cleaning it out.


----------



## Richardny (Nov 18, 2018)

No luck. The impeller is clear. When the auger clutch is partly engaged it screeches like metal on metal. Trying to find a place to service it. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you removed the belt cover to see if the belt is jammed or something has broken? If it is screeching, you may have a bad impeller bearing.


----------



## Richardny (Nov 18, 2018)

Yes, the belts seem ok. It shut down suddenly after 20 minutes while trying to remove the Town plow snow ridge at end of driveway, so I must have taken in a stone from the dirt road.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Let us know how it turns out as you have our curiosity peaked now. :confused2:

What brand is it and is it still under warranty ??

.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

bringing it in to get it serviced? man, thats what we're here for, and we dont charge.
these machines do not require a mechanics licence, basic tools and us here on this forum is all u need.


----------

